# Shameless Amount of Pictures of Envy



## Payge (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I heart Envy!!! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Envy is a beauty!!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

No harm in taking pics, she is too cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love the jughead picture :!:


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

lol she knocked that off the counter and proceeded to crawl in, crawl out, crawl in, crawl out...


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

What Beautiful markings!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Envy's a beauty!!!:)

Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Does anyone know how big she will get to be or can guess? She weighed 5 lbs 15 oz. at exactly 4 months old. Im thinking around 10 lbs? She doesn't have any fat it's all muscle.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

She is so beautiful!

I think she will be around 10 pounds.... I remember once Dr.Jean told me (when my kittens were about 5-6 months old) - their weight will be doubled from that age. So, let's say if the kitten is about 5 pounds at the age of 5-6 months, she should be 10 pounds when she is adult. 

On the other hand, if they get overweight you can always adjust their food. Am I right?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Cute pics, is she spayed yet?


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Her Spay Date is June 22. BTW I have to thank everyone here, a few days ago my computers hard drive crashed and I lost everything, had it not been for this forum I wouldn't have put the pictures on the hosting site and while I did lose some pictures, I didnt lose my favorites of her or her baby pictures so Thank You Cat Forum!


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

Can you upload some of Envys photos to the member gallery or can someone else save and host them? For some reason I can't see any piccies you post Payge


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Envy is all that! She is beautiful.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you still have these pictures! Now, all you have to do is print them out on photo quality paper.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I got bored....


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Caught her playing between the curtains in the shower.



















And one of her sleeping in bad lighting:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Run Envy, run! The leopard doesn't want to play!


----------



## Dusted Gorilla (May 29, 2004)

Envy = the cuteness.

She looks like a little ocelot.


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

She is so adorable!!! She looks like a stinker too...


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Thank you all for your sweet words about my precious baby! If things go well she will have an older brother from the Humane Society soon(don't worry he's already neutered and she's still only 4 months old)


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Your husband is caving in? That's great to hear!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Shes a very gorgeous cat!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Hehe no my fiance, im divorced so in no rush to be married again, our wedding date is June 7, 2060. We might as well already be married though I guess, we have felt like weve known each other our whole lives since we met 2 years ago.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

2060?? Typo? haha


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Nope :lol:


----------

